# midwest industries batwing tricycle



## bigjake (Jun 26, 2013)

I have one that's missing just the seat, my brother removed it when we were kids.  It's in good shape (original) 
  My wife told me at 65 its time to sell.   The Midwest decals  are in good shape. All original paint. Looking for a good home!!! Thank you everyone who tried to help me find the parts I needed. BigJake


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 27, 2013)

*midwest*

post some pic.it helps to id what you have and would need


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 27, 2013)

There was a pair of solid rubber teardrop pedals on ebay just last week that probably would have fit your pedal cranks. Unfortunately, they were sold for somewhere in the $12 to $15 range. I'll second the "post some pics" comment.

Dave


----------



## bigjake (Jun 28, 2013)

*handle bars and pedals*

Thanks and my tricycle looks like the one red one  mrflagman showed in his picture


----------



## bigjake (Jul 3, 2013)

*Midwest Batwing tricycle 1940*







bobsbikes said:


> post some pic.it helps to id what you have and would need




I cant find a seat for my bike so is anyone interest in it?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 4, 2013)

You might want to try posting a Wanted To Buy message in that forum. I know there's at least a few CABE members that have trike parts. Perhaps one of them has the correct seat to sell. Check this page out to see different types of metal seats Midwest used on older trikes: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/midwest.php I'm pretty sure yours had a metal springless seat originally as most small batwing trikes I've ever seen have had one.

For grips, yours would take a small diameter pointed rubber grip. Again, you could do a WTB post after checking the diameter of your batwing bar ends.

Both grips and older metal seats also come up on ebay. Just need to check every few days. Here's a Midwest batwing trike identical to yours, though incorrectly listed as a Murray: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...tructures_US&hash=item53fa3ee77d#ht_980wt_671 That seat is no doubt original as it's a Midwest design. Don't know if the grip style is original or not.

Dave


----------

